# auf bestimmte PDF-Seite/Sprungmarke verlinken



## Isaenforcer (2. Mai 2004)

Hi.

Ich hab  mich gefragt, ob man anstatteinfach nur auf eine PDF-Datei  zu verlinken (HTML), 
auch irgendwie eine bestimmte Seite oder Sprungmarke in diesem PDF angeben kann. (wie bei HTML index.htm#top oder ähnlich).


Grüsse

Michael


----------

